# Rabbit safe wood glue



## EMMIE (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, i am thinking about building some hidey houses for my buns, does anyone know a brand of pet safe wood glue i could use?
or even if any wood glue would be okay


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 1, 2013)

Elmer's & glues like that, which are child-safe, are ok with pets too.

My rabbit Honey is perfectly happy with a cardboard hide box set on top of her dig box. Every few months I have to replace it because she's made the holes so big it's about to collapse, but she has fun doing it.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 1, 2013)

Elmer's makes a bunch of different products - if you stick with the white milk-based general purpose Elmer's glue you'll be fine. I'd avoid the hide-based wood glues or chemical glues.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 1, 2013)

We always use Elmer's in white with no problems.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Mar 3, 2013)

I made a cardboard house with just folding and some elmer's glue.


----------



## ladysown (Mar 3, 2013)

you could just use nails or screws, will hold together more firmly. elmers glue doesn't work so well on wood.


----------



## EMMIE (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone i have managed to find some non-toxic wood glue on ebay and i have bought some..
I have chosen to use glue instead of screws as the wood i am getting is very thin as it is cheaper and i can afford to make more hidy houses 
thankyou :brownbunny


----------

